# time on fuck time off



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 12, 2010)

week 3 of pct and my nuts still havent grown back yet..haahhhaaa Nott FmL

1.) Is this normal? Didnt take this long last cycle, but this cycle was 18 weeks so that must be why...but still, a month after last injection, did do hcg, and still nothing?! Wtf?!

and i reallyyy want to start my next cycle soon and am not going to be taking time off everyone says you should...18 weeks off my ass!! hahaha fuck that! Im looking to become a monster asap..not half a year from now...

think if i wait 1 month after pct then start my next cycle ill be all good? next cycle=only 10 weeks

thanks for your input. i really appreciate it


----------



## roastchicken (Dec 12, 2010)

its a slippery slope man, where do you draw the line? your a young guy right do you want to end up on HRT.Its not a race man just run your time off properly that way you won't risk permanently affecting your endocrine system.

What compounds and esters were u using?(obviously this effects when your pct should begin)... Did you run HCG on-cycle or during PCT? 

If you were on-cycle for 18 weeks and ran a 4 week PCT then you should be OFF-cycle for more like 22 weeks!

ROAST


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 12, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> week 3 of pct and my nuts still havent grown back yet..haahhhaaa Nott FmL
> 
> 1.) Is this normal? Didnt take this long last cycle, but this cycle was 18 weeks so that must be why...but still, a month after last injection, did do hcg, and still nothing?! Wtf?!
> 
> ...


 
HCG on-cycle and yours nuts stay the same bro !  why even come off ..  google cycle cruising !   good luck


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

Never thought i'd agree with ANYTHING Retlaw has to say.. but he's 100% spot on... 

You will not make any PROGRESS at all following the old saying TIME ON + PCT = TIME OFF... I say fuck all that noise.. it's hogwash !!

IF YOU DO NOT ABUSE AAS You will be fine.. and by abuse i mean 2g's of 3 or 4 compounds a week for years and years on end... i've been on straight for 6 yrs... up and down on cruise and blast doses.. and i have NOT Slipped back down the side of the mountain... IN FACT still climbing.. and Bloodwork all reports FINE !! I have had every test known to man done.. EKG's on the heart, stress tests, bloodwork (most important is the lipids test), All organs function properly and show NO SIGNS OF ANY DAMAGE !! *ehh who's to say 10yrs they wont.. but who CARES !! This is your life.. live it how you want to !! *

if you want to be a MASS MONSTER.. You can't come off the juice bro.. and anyone that says different is either high as a kite or doesn't know the definition of what an Anabolic STEROID does for you... 

And when I say cruise dose.. no more than 250mgs per week of Test.. Blast dose.. hell you don't need to go higher than 750mgs in most cases, and then you just mess around with the androgens.. i see people with cycles of Test where it's like 1500mgs/wk.. and the sides vs. benefits far outweigh each other.. stick to the lower end of the test and Play with the different numbers like.. example.. my favorite BULKER

500mgs TEST (pick your flavor)
700mgs NPP
600mgs 1-TESTCYP or
350mgs MENT or
525mgs TREN..

and of course HGH(i run HGH year round also) and Slin and occasionally some PEG-MGF or IGF-1 lr3

BUT Another key to mass is knowing how to plot your ORALS.. 

This is all advanced stuff though.. you should NOT follow a cycle like this until you have YEARS and I mean YEARS of AAS use.. start SLOW and LOW and work your way up.. kinda like lifting itself.. you can't throw 405lb on a incline bench and expect to rep it your first time UNDER the goddamn thing..

slow and steady wins THIS KIND OF RACE.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 12, 2010)

^i don't know if that's the advice you want to give to someone without at least knowing their background, stats or cycle history. Everyones different. You might be okay with 2g of compounds flowing thru your system year round but it may kill someone you tell to use that much to. Just my opinion.


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> pct


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 12, 2010)

Cycling works well for guys with a good base that want to look really good 3 months a year. If you work out for 5 years or more natural you should have a decent base just walking around natural. Nothing wrong with that.  Then say in mid May through August you do a decent cycle you have a great summer. Most aren't really satisfied with that and most don't really take the time to build a decent base anymore so the point is moot. 

Years ago nearly everyone took some time off over the year and peaked for a couple close spaced contests a year.  Then after the contest a lot of guys went off and took a short break.  After 2-3 months start up something mild and get back into training hard. Blast for a bit then cruise then blast into contest season again.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> ^i don't know if that's the advice you want to give to someone without at least knowing their background, stats or cycle history. Everyones different. You might be okay with 2g of compounds flowing thru your system year round but it may kill someone you tell to use that much to. Just my opinion.



Bro, re-read what I wrote... I explained what I do.. and told him that if his GOALS ARE TO BE A MASS MONSTER than slow and steady.. that there is NO NEED for super-dosing.. under no circumstance did i EVER tell him to do 2g's of anything.. PLEASE RE-READ WHAT I WROTE.. cuz now it makes it seem like I was telling the bro to throw caution to the wind and slam everything and their brother into his ass..

I basically said.. the cruise and blast method... cruising instead of PCT makes perfect sense if he doesn't want to stop growing and to maximize his bodies full potential !! I stated NO MORE THAN 250mgs Per week MAX !! And when he's in a BLAST Phase.. no more than 750mgs per week is needed..

When I wrote out my favorite Bulker cycle I specifically said !! This is something for an ADVANCED USER ... so please.. like i said.. read what I state and don't try to put together what you assume I mean.. I am the Most cautious person out there when giving advice cuz you never know who you are giving it to..

oh an by the way.. 2g's of anything won't KILL YOU.. lol.. possible Steroid related deaths are attributed to multiple multiple years of over-use and abuse !! and even then.. those are completely solid facts... still a mushy area.

WHAT KILLS PEOPLE IS SHIT LIKE DNP(this is a poison for chrissakes), GHB (A friggin club drug used by Bodybuilders to drop weight.. also known as a date rape drug) DIURETICS(dehydrate you and well YOU DIE..), or CLEN (which actually destroys the heart tissue)...

It is of my belief that moderate well thought out Anabolic Steroid Use is 100% safe... doing it like a fucking retard and slamming 2500mgs of 6 different compounds for 6 months straight.. yah.. that's a recipe for disaster !!

But as long as Bloodwork is done consistently, and you stick to JUST ENOUGH AAS to continue to GROW.. well.. IT IS OF MY OPINION That That is 100% safe.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2010)

IIRC he's 19. You guys that are telling him to cruise are retarded. I'm sorry but Jesus Christ.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 12, 2010)

If your nuts become a problem PCT alone is not likely to fix it unless we're talking 6 months or so. This is why hCG is used during the cycle. If you use it post cycle to fix a disastrous situation, then keep in mind it will suppress you, this is not recovery, its just something to keep the factory workers (sperm) employed with a federal subsidy (hCG) until the economy recovers if you will.


----------



## MDR (Dec 12, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> IIRC he's 19. You guys that are telling him to cruise are retarded. I'm sorry but Jesus Christ.


^this


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 12, 2010)

Cruise time!


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

HOLY SHIT HE'S 19 !! I must have missed that memo.. YAH DUDE !!! Stay the hell away from Steroids unless you have supreme genetics and are planning on being MR.O one day...

lol..

But on a serious note... What age do you think Jay Cutler or Dexter Jackson started using PED's?? I bet it was in HIGH SCHOOL !! But anyways.. unless that's your goal... GET THE FUCK AWAY FROM STEROIDS BRO !! You are 19 ... wtf !! How did I miss that !!!!!! Now I feel like a fucking idiot !!!


----------



## Life (Dec 12, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> HOLY SHIT HE'S 19 !! I must have missed that memo.. YAH DUDE !!! Stay the hell away from Steroids unless you have supreme genetics and are planning on being MR.O one day...
> 
> lol..
> 
> But on a serious note... What age do you think Jay Cutler or Dexter Jackson started using PED's?? I bet it was in HIGH SCHOOL !! But anyways.. unless that's your goal... GET THE FUCK AWAY FROM STEROIDS BRO !! You are 19 ... wtf !! How did I miss that !!!!!! Now I feel like a fucking idiot !!!



I don't know how you missed it, every time he makes a post someone brings it up. And for your Jay Cutler and Dexter Jackson reference, even IF they were using in highschool I bet they weren't posting on forums asking for PCT advice because they've been on so long their balls are raisins.


----------



## MDR (Dec 12, 2010)

But on a serious note... What age do you think Jay Cutler or Dexter Jackson started using PED's?? I bet it was in HIGH SCHOOL !! But anyways.. unless that's your goal... GET THE FUCK AWAY FROM STEROIDS BRO !! You are 19 ... wtf !! How did I miss that !!!!!! Now I feel like a fucking idiot !!![/QUOTE]

I think this is the point.  Many guys wait because they do not want to limit their genetic potential.  I think starting too soon can hinder progress later.  Reaching your genetic potential and then moving to the next step makes sense for a lot of reasons


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 12, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> HOLY SHIT HE'S 19 !! I must have missed that memo.. YAH DUDE !!! Stay the hell away from Steroids unless you have supreme genetics and are planning on being MR.O one day...
> 
> lol..
> 
> But on a serious note... What age do you think Jay Cutler or Dexter Jackson started using PED's?? I bet it was in HIGH SCHOOL !! But anyways.. unless that's your goal... GET THE FUCK AWAY FROM STEROIDS BRO !! You are 19 ... wtf !! How did I miss that !!!!!! Now I feel like a fucking idiot !!!



This is why I said you should get background info first. I didn't want to call him out but I think nearly everyone here expressed their feelings on him using at 19. But I believe his goal is to be a pro. I just think if I was 5'6", I'd want to grow at least a few more inches before I closed my growth plates. I'm only 5'10", and I can tell you, women don't like men shorter than them when they're in heels. At 5'10", I fall below that line at times. At 5'6", it'll be hard to find a woman that is shorter than you with heels on.


----------



## Built (Dec 12, 2010)

Everybody, the OP wants to be a mass monster. He's 19, and his entire reason for existence is to get big enough to beat Cutler. He does NOT care about being on HRT the rest of his life because he doesn't see any point in coming off. He's not interested in being a normal person. He wants to know how to do this properly. He's already been on, several times, and he wants to run slin next. He'll probably never make another sperm or have more endogenous testosterone than a 12-year-old girl if he goes off. Right or wrong, I don't think that's a concern of his. 

We can deny him information and watch him founder and destroy himself, or we can tell him the process, warn him very clearly of the risks, and remind ourselves that he's an adult.

Even if he doesn't always sound like one.


----------



## Built (Dec 12, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> This is why I said you should get background info first. I didn't want to call him out but I think nearly everyone here expressed their feelings on him using at 19. But I believe his goal is to be a pro. I just think if I was 5'6", I'd want to grow at least a few more inches before I closed my growth plates. I'm only 5'10", and I can tell you, women don't like men shorter than them when they're in heels. At 5'10", I fall below that line at times. At 5'6", it'll be hard to find a woman that is shorter than you with heels on.



A lot of women don't actually care by the way - we just think YOU care so we don't wear heels around you. If you don't actually care, tell her "wear heels - don't worry, I'll climb you".


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 12, 2010)

Built said:


> A lot of women don't actually care by the way - we just think YOU care so we don't wear heels around you. If you don't actually care, tell her "wear heels - don't worry, I'll climb you".



I disagree. Almost every lady friend I have, tell me they hate short men and won't date a guy shorter than them. Not one, not five, probably tens if not hundreds have all told me this so IMO I believe it.


----------



## Built (Dec 12, 2010)

Well ripped, what can I tell you. I'm a woman with a math degree, I read endocrinology like most people read the newspaper, my legs are huge and I'm trying to make them BIGGER. Don't be surprised if my opinions aren't all that typical.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 12, 2010)

Built said:


> Well ripped, what can I tell you. I'm a woman with a math degree, I read endocrinology like most people read the newspaper, my legs are huge and I'm trying to make them BIGGER. Don't be surprised if my opinions aren't all that typical.



There is an exception to every rule. Not that my opinion counts as a rule nor does my unofficial survey. Just my observation. But several women have told me they don't care about height. I've noticed it's usually the ones that are 5'11" or taller that say that though. But the majority want a tall man hence the term "tall, dark and handsome". I personally believe every man would like to be a little taller unless you're 6'6" or taller. I'm 5'10" and want to be 6'0". But I'm sure if u were 6' then I'd want to be 6'3".


----------



## Built (Dec 12, 2010)

5'10" is a nice height. Hubby's just over that. When I'm in heels and he's in regular shoes, he's about an inch taller than I am. When I'm barefoot and he's in regular shoes, he seems very tall. Plus it's not hard for him to find pants that fit.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

Of course MDR. I fully agree.. but if we examine all the greats and we were to sit them down and they were to tell us the truth on what age that needle first pierced the skin towards greatness I bet we'd all find out that they were QUITE YOUNG. But would I ever give advice for someone under the age of 25 or someone who hasn't at least TRIED to reach their genetic potential before resorting to the DARKSIDE.. No I would tend to steer them away.. even though I started at 21 myself.. and i was nowhere CLOSE to my genetic potential.. but I am not regretful of what I did and how I did it.. but I will try my best to give the best advice to anyone who asks for it.. no matter AGE or SHAPE their in.. I will give them my personal opinion.. but I definitely DID NOT KNOW the OP was only 19 years old.. hahaha My Response would have been 100% different !! That's for sure...

OP!! Dude !! Slam a PCT like you've never even considered before.. I am talking 40mgs of Nolva for 6 wks. Clomid at 150mgs for 2 wks, 100 for 2wks, and 50 for 2wks. Hcg for 4 wks at 2500iu's (500iu's for 5 days the 2 off 1st wk) then 2nd wk 500iu's 3 times (1500iu's total) .. 3rd week 1000iu's divided into two doses .. and the final week 500iu's twice a week (250iu's times 2)...

if that doesn't return you to normal.. jesus I don't know what will.. that's about the most powerful PCT I have ever seen recommended to people who are severely suppressed ...

THEN DON'T TOUCH AAS AGAIN !! Lol.. 

Wait a couple years and maybe Do a Pro-Hormone.. or.. whatever do what you want ... but before you do anything else MAKE SURE YOUR BODY HAS RETURNED TO NORMAL FUNCTIONS!!

GO GET BLOODWORK DONE !! ASAP... Then again when you complete the PCT !!

That's the best advice I can give you bro.. best of luck.

-The Deuce


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 12, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> HOLY SHIT HE'S 19 !! I must have missed that memo.. YAH DUDE !!! Stay the hell away from Steroids unless you have supreme genetics and are planning on being MR.O one day...
> 
> lol..
> 
> But on a serious note... What age do you think Jay Cutler or Dexter Jackson started using PED's?? I bet it was in HIGH SCHOOL !! But anyways.. unless that's your goal... GET THE FUCK AWAY FROM STEROIDS BRO !! You are 19 ... wtf !! How did I miss that !!!!!! Now I feel like a fucking idiot !!!




You got it exactly on spot! That is what my goal..future mr. O. 110% will say its not possible, but that just makes me push that much harder.




as far as pct clomid 100/50/50/50
cg for last 3 weeks of cycle stopping it 1 week b4 clomid..

cycle cruisingg? hmm?? ill look that up..im bridging right now with some avar, but by the way you put it, it sounds like cruising is with test


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 13, 2010)

Built said:


> Well ripped, what can I tell you. I'm a woman with a math degree, I read endocrinology like most people read the newspaper, my legs are huge and I'm trying to make them BIGGER. Don't be surprised if my opinions aren't all that typical.




I'm in love .


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 13, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I'm in love .



I was thinking the same thing. Too bad she's married lol!


----------



## XYZ (Dec 13, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> week 3 of pct and my nuts still havent grown back yet..haahhhaaa Nott FmL
> 
> 1.) Is this normal? Didnt take this long last cycle, but this cycle was 18 weeks so that must be why...but still, a month after last injection, did do hcg, and still nothing?! Wtf?!
> 
> ...


 

It's obvious from your post you really don't care what happens, so why ask?

You've suppressed your natural test production for 18 weeks and you think it's going to rebound in 3 weeks?  REALLY?

In my opinion (which doesn't mean much) you really need to do some reading and lighten up on the cycle times, lengths and doses.  Focus more on eating and your diet.  Train smarter, not harder.


----------



## speed3 (Dec 13, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I'm in love .


* I think she should show us a picture *


----------



## Jasonva (Dec 13, 2010)

Why the hell do peeps not plan there cycle accordingly... My nuts are nice and full because I pop 500iu of hcg e3d and take .5mg of arimidex ed... So post cycle is a breeze...


----------



## Built (Dec 13, 2010)

speed3 said:


> * I think she should show us a picture *


You can look at my profile pic.


----------



## TooOld (Dec 14, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> week 3 of pct and my nuts still havent grown back yet..haahhhaaa Nott FmL
> 
> 1.) Is this normal? Didnt take this long last cycle, but this cycle was 18 weeks so that must be why...but still, a month after last injection, did do hcg, and still nothing?! Wtf?!
> 
> ...



Make a decision: fully commit to being on (cruise/blast) or cycle on and off properly. You can't do anything properly half assed.


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 14, 2010)

:





Built said:


> Well ripped, what can I tell you. I'm a woman with a math degree, I read endocrinology like most people read the newspaper, my legs are huge and I'm trying to make them BIGGER. Don't be surprised if my opinions aren't all that typical.


 Math deg., Knows how to turn a phrase, and Muscle, yep


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 21, 2010)

Built said:


> Everybody, the OP wants to be a mass monster. He's 19, and his entire reason for existence is to get big enough to beat Cutler. He does NOT care about being on HRT the rest of his life because he doesn't see any point in coming off. He's not interested in being a normal person. He wants to know how to do this properly. He's already been on, several times, and he wants to run slin next. He'll probably never make another sperm or have more endogenous testosterone than a 12-year-old girl if he goes off. Right or wrong, I don't think that's a concern of his.
> 
> We can deny him information and watch him founder and destroy himself, or we can tell him the process, warn him very clearly of the risks, and remind ourselves that he's an adult.
> 
> Even if he doesn't always sound like one.



 It's hard but i agree he's clearly gonna do it anyways would be best to give him the right info well said built


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 21, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I disagree. Almost every lady friend I have, tell me they hate short men and won't date a guy shorter than them. Not one, not five, probably tens if not hundreds have all told me this so IMO I believe it.



They tell you that to make you feel better. If they date a short guy they will tell him how much they hate tall guys. If you are fat, they hate skinny men, if your skinny they hate fat men. If your not muscular they think muscular guys are gross. It doesn't mean it is true. If they care about you, they will tell you whatever. And actually they don't really care.  That's how it is bro, they just try to boost your ego.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 22, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> They tell you that to make you feel better. If they date a short guy they will tell him how much they hate tall guys. If you are fat, they hate skinny men, if your skinny they hate fat men. If your not muscular they think muscular guys are gross. It doesn't mean it is true. If they care about you, they will tell you whatever. And actually they don't really care.  That's how it is bro, they just try to boost your ego.



These aren't women I dated. I have a lot of lady friends with no romantic relationship. So your theory is completely wrong.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 22, 2010)

You can be friends with women you don't want to fuck?


This is new to me.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 22, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> You can be friends with women you don't want to fuck?
> 
> 
> This is new to me.



I never said I didn't want to fuck them. But we were just friends.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 22, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> These aren't women I dated. I have a lot of lady friends with no romantic relationship. So your theory is completely wrong.



I don't know about that man. You may have some very shallow friends. Most of my lady friends care more about how they are treated. They want someone to listen, not cheat on them, and act with confidence so they can feel secure around them. I mean of course no one wants to be with a butt ugly person but those are extremes. Unless the guy is a midget I haven't heard girls complaining. The main problem is that a lot of short guys are insecure and they hate that.  Again you can always get rich and it won't matter if you are 4 feet tall, fat, and acne all over your face... There is always gonna be someone on your dick. Don't worry too much about not being tall enough, worry more about making some dough... That's much more effective at making you attractive and getting you laid.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 22, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> You can be friends with women you don't want to fuck?
> 
> 
> This is new to me.



Lol


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't think it's shallow at all. It's natural for a man to be taller than a woman so a woman wanting to date a man taller than her is just natural. Dating someone for their money or status in society is shallow.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 22, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I don't think it's shallow at all. It's natural for a man to be taller than a woman so a woman wanting to date a man taller than her is just natural. Dating someone for their money or status in society is shallow.



It's not shallow. Women has always needed someone to support her and her children. Men with money are just much more adept at doing that. It sucks but otherwise you wouldn't see so many ugly fucks with model looking girls. It sucks for us who care about how we look but that's life man. It's not shallow, women just don't operate the same way we do. Of course attraction is important, but not as important as other things. Looking good (being tall part of it) might get you attention, but getting more will depend upon some other factors. Don't worry man, unless your really short I don't think it matters. Being fat and ugly are much more unattractive. Short guys are usually insecure and they wish they were taller, women hate that( And that can cause them to avoid short guys).


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 22, 2010)

How can you say dating a man for money isn't shallow? That's my definition of shallow. Of course a woman wants a man with a decent job or with some level of success but a woman dating a man solely for his money is completely shallow. For example, Hugh Heffner. He's every guys dream but do you really think those women would fuck him if he didn't have hundreds of millions and gave them a monthly allowance? Absolutely not. I'm 5'10" which is about the average height for a man and I have a gf which I'm pretty much married too so I'm not very concerned about women thinking I'm short or not. I was saying if I was 5'6", I'd want to grow at least a few more inches before I considered using aas and stunting my growth, to be more desirable to women. I don't think you read my posts correctly or you're being defensive for other reasons.


----------



## Powodzenie (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats a killer cycle man cant imagine how much that costs but I have to agree you can get away with going straight out but I still do 5 months on 1 off every year just to get my natural levels up a little.

I have been old school for several years test, deca, and d-bol.  Usually up to 1500-2000 mg week between each then d-bol 4 weeks each cycle 150 mg day.  

If there is a better cycle to try let me know i am always willing to try something better for mass and strength...



The Deuce said:


> Never thought i'd agree with ANYTHING Retlaw has to say.. but he's 100% spot on...
> 
> You will not make any PROGRESS at all following the old saying TIME ON + PCT = TIME OFF... I say fuck all that noise.. it's hogwash !!
> 
> ...


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 22, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> How can you say dating a man for money isn't shallow? That's my definition of shallow. Of course a woman wants a man with a decent job or with some level of success but a woman dating a man solely for his money is completely shallow. For example, Hugh Heffner. He's every guys dream but do you really think those women would fuck him if he didn't have hundreds of millions and gave them a monthly allowance? Absolutely not. I'm 5'10" which is about the average height for a man and I have a gf which I'm pretty much married too so I'm not very concerned about women thinking I'm short or not. I was saying if I was 5'6", I'd want to grow at least a few more inches before I considered using aas and stunting my growth, to be more desirable to women. I don't think you read my posts correctly or you're being defensive for other reasons.



Bro. My bad. I didn't mean to say it's not shallow. All I'm saying is that is natural, like being attracted to a person solely on looks. Shallow is judging the person by superficial factors and not for what that person is inside. Everyone is shallow to some degree. I don't care how nice is a girl if she is so ugly she makes me throw up I will run away lol. I know that the standard is to believe height means good looks but that's irrelevant if you are fat ugly and broke. You can be a broke giant asshole and your height won't matter. I don't know how old this guy is but if he is close to 21 he is probably not going to grow much. He will be better of accepting who he is and focus on the aspects of his appearance he can actually improve. Now if he is younger than 21 he shouldn't be doing aas anyways. Stunting his growth should be his last concern, what about not being able to have children or erectile disfunction later in life. No matter how tall your are if jr doesn't perform you're going to disappoint a lot of people lol. I understand your point bro but if he is young enough that aas can stunt his growth he should definitively not be doing cycles. At that age he probably doesn't even know how to train and diet properly anyways.


Update: I just went back and read he is 19. He should definitively not be doing steroids for his own health, mental and physical. But he's already done a cycle so I guess it is too late. Hopefully he is able to get off and give some time for his body to recuperate.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 6, 2014)

BUMP. 

pretty sure i havent came off since this post..... ive been cruising and blasting FOREVER...now im coming off with a HARDCORE pct.....fuckin A!!!!! i bettter not be sterile


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2014)

I have two young kids... i imagine there has to be worse things in life then being sterile...


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 6, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> My ex called me up a few hours ago and said she's pregnant.. I guess this tren didn't shut me down that bad LOL.  Anyone wanna go for a shot or 20 with me tonight?



Oh shit. Id be in


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 6, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> My ex called me up a few hours ago and said she's pregnant.. I guess this tren didn't shut me down that bad LOL.  Anyone wanna go for a shot or 20 with me tonight?



OH SHIT

Congrats


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> My ex called me up a few hours ago and said she's pregnant.. I guess this tren didn't shut me down that bad LOL.  Anyone wanna go for a shot or 20 with me tonight?



That's like a crank/smack speedball bender bad news...
risky fella... been on the gears for over a year and still have the good sense of pulling out. bulletproof huh


----------



## sneedham (Jun 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> My ex called me up a few hours ago and said she's pregnant.. I guess this tren didn't shut me down that bad LOL.  Anyone wanna go for a shot or 20 with me tonight?



WTH...Stay away from ex's...Good luck bro..That is some shitty luck...


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 7, 2014)

Farver, are you drunk yet? Give jeffy a drunk rant.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Haha no drunkey yet.  I'm going out on Tuesday with some girls that are graduating nursing school.  Expect rants/incoherent posts that night.



Oh hell yeah. Just don't knock any of those girls up, naw mean?


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> *My ex called me up a few hours ago and said she's pregnant*.. I guess this tren didn't shut me down that bad LOL.  Anyone wanna go for a shot or 20 with me tonight?



I see this in stfubitch's near future. Well, him and 8+ other guys.

Cheers and best wishes Farva.


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> View attachment 54206



Hahahaha there u go problem solved. Good luck an congrats


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 7, 2014)

A lot of prolific old members like Built in this thread.  What happened to them?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Haha no drunkey yet.  I'm going out on Tuesday with some girls that are graduating nursing school.  Expect rants/incoherent posts that night.



I hope your busy all Tue night impregnating some fucking nurses


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2014)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> week 3 of pct and my nuts still havent grown back yet..haahhhaaa Nott FmL
> 
> 1.) Is this normal? Didnt take this long last cycle, but this cycle was 18 weeks so that must be why...but still, a month after last injection, did do hcg, and still nothing?! Wtf?!
> 
> ...




http://snowshoecats.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/img_1356.jpg


----------

